# installer Windows XP avec VirtualBox : touche F8 ?



## autrepapou (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une machine virtuelle avec VirtualBox.
Lorsque j'essaye d'installer Windows XP, l'installeur de ce dernier me demande d'accepter le contrat de licence en appuyant sur F8 ! Mais l'appui sur la touche de fonction F8 ne donne rien (alors que l'appui sur les touches "précédent" ou "suivant" ou "Echap" ou "entrée" fonctionnent, c'est donc que l'installeur de Windows "entend" bien mon clavier.
Comment accepter ce fameux contrat de licence et poursuivre l'installation ?

Merci d'avance, j'attends impatiemment la réponse de celui qui sait.

Mac OS 10.4.11
VirtualBox 2.0.4
Windows XP


----------



## divoli (17 Novembre 2008)

Va voir sur le tutorial de Francis, peut-être que la réponse y figure...


----------



## breizheau (18 Novembre 2008)

Sur la clavier Mac, tu as une touche "fn" ,au dessus de la touche "supp". Appui dessus et ensuite clique dans la machine virtuelle. En appuyant sur F8 tu valideras le choix


----------



## autrepapou (18 Novembre 2008)

Exact ! Problème résolu. Merci
J'en ai un autre pour lequel j'ouvre un nouveau sujet (pb de dossier partagé avec VirtualBox)


----------



## breizheau (23 Novembre 2008)

Tout pareil


----------

